# Is all pipe tobacco sweet smelling?



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

I have five different kinds now and all of them have a sweet smell to them. I'm just curious if there is any that does not have that sweet smell.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Not all. Some smell peppery, some smell smoky, some smell earthy , some like leather and some smell like underwear j/k. It depends on the type leaf, if it is flavored or the process involved.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Some smell like heaven - 1792.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I think that was a big reason for me was the smell of the different types. Such a wonderful plethora of smells and flavors. More so than cigars it seems. Now dont get me wrong I still love my cigars but it really is a different beast in its own right. Oh and the Whiskey tobacco is the best smelling!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

As they said, there are a wide variety of flavors in pipe tobacco. What are you looking for?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Not all. Some smell peppery, some smell smoky, some smell earthy , some like leather and some smell like underwear j/k. It depends on the type leaf, if it is flavored or the process involved.


It's funny you say this but straight perique smells kind of like dirty feet. But it's really good. Strong flavor, but good.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

What kind have you tried?

Aromatics all smell sweet, even the light ones. Quite a few Cavendish's smell sweet too.

Depending on the English, the smell ranges from earthy with a bit of spice to all spice.

I have some different blends in front of me and Bullseye smells like an earthy grassyness, Luxury Twist has a sweet natural smell.

Keep getting samples, you will find all of the wonderful smells pipe tobacco offers.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> As they said, there are a wide variety of flavors in pipe tobacco. What are you looking for?


Right now I have the following:

Light English
Smyphany
Black Rasberry
Black Cherry (gas station baccy :yield
and London Dock from Sterling Tobacco

All of them have a sweet smell and I have to admit I don't really like it. To smoke it they are great but the smell in my closet makes my stomach turn


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh you mean the tobacco itself, not the smoke. Latakia blends can be somewhat sweet, but are usually dominated by a sort of smokey bbq smell. Some blends, like dark lakeland flake, are more earthy smelling. Cavendish has a sort of unique and sweet aroma which may be what you're smelling, as it is usually associated with flavored aromatics. The vast majority of Virginia tobacco blends smell mainly like raisins.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> The vast majority of Virginia tobacco blends smell mainly like raisins.


I thought it was prunes. And the small mailman smells like chocolate.

Sorry...watched a favorite movie again last night.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Just wait till you get to sample some McClelland brands, most of them have a Ketchup or A1 Steak sauce smell to them. I could have sworn my tin of Dominican Glory Maduro was manufactured by Heinz. Thank god the small doesn't transfer over to the smoking taste.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Just wait till you get to sample some McClelland brands, most of them have a Ketchup or A1 Steak sauce smell to them. I could have sworn my tin of Dominican Glory Maduro was manufactured by Heinz. Thank god the small doesn't transfer over to the smoking taste.


+1 on this. I opened Blackwoods Flake and didn't know whether to put it in a pipe or smoke ribs with it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mmmmmm....McKetchupy goodness.... I love the smell and the taste when it comes in a tin labeled Grey Havens.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

McKetchup is right. I can't even smoke those blends. Out of all the tobacco I have tried only McClellands was the only to give me tounge bite and boy was it bad!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jivey said:


> McKetchup is right. I can't even smoke those blends. Out of all the tobacco I have tried only McClellands was the only to give me tounge bite and boy was it bad!


Sounds like you might have had a reaction to something they put in their blends, or at least the blends you tried (I had a very adverse reaction to Royal Yacht when I tried it, for example), as McC blends are generally not thought of as that bitey. Glad I didn't send you any McC's blends in our trade!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I get some degree of bite from pretty much every single McClelland Virginia - some more than others. For instance I can barely smoke Grey Havens, whereas with 2015, Yenidje Supreme, or St. James Flake it's mild enough of a bite (and the tobacco tasty enough) that I still can enjoy it. Same goes for one of my favorite latakia blends, Solani White & Black, which has the McCletchup smell in the tin and gives me a little bite. I suspect they source some or all of the virginias in the blend from McCl. as well as the Syrian latakia.

I have heard of others that also have this issue, so we're not alone.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I also have trouble with McClelland's blends in the bite department. Plus, the horrendous tin aroma is a definite negative.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I have learned to love the McClelland smell, and have never had a problem with the bite issue.

As far as the scent goes, I think it's because McClelland was one of the first virginias I was introduced to when starting the pipe. It just grew on me, and I came to appreicate the quality of their virginia blends. After that, I learned to appreciate the nuances of other company's blends, like Esoterica, SG, and such.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Interesting you guys find that McC's bite. Grey Havens and Deep Hollow were two of the first tobaccos I ever smoked and I never had a problem with them, though my technique must have been pretty bad in those days. Clearly, I'm just a superior individual. 

I've never really heard that before about McC blends in general though. Of course, you hear people say MacBaren's (aka MacBitten) all the time. Maybe it is something to do with any tobacco with from a blender with a "son of" prefix in their name (we all better watch out for Robert McConnell).


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I also have trouble with McClelland's blends in the bite department. Plus, the horrendous tin aroma is a definite negative.


I'd suspect it was those girly Danish pipes you smoke, if Andrew didn't have the same problem. Andrew, you haven't been smoking your McC's in a Stannie have you?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope, I use the ingenious device known as the P-Lip to keep the bite minimal.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought the Dom Glory was very bite free and forgiving. I haven't tried any others but have smelled a tin or 2 of other McCs blends, that stuff is full of rank goodness.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Nope, I use the ingenious device known as the P-Lip to keep the bite minimal.


You are a wise, wise man!


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

It's funny...I _have_ noticed that the ketchup smell of McClelland will occasionally make it's way into the actual flavour. Virginia Woods specifically. Also, however they treat, process, etc. their tobacco, doesn't bite me - on the tongue, that is - but really stings my nose! And that's in all their blends that I have tried. :dunno:


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

It's very funny to see everyones different flavor choices. Mac Baren has some blends that I really like. I have never experienced a bite from any of them. Mitch sent me a sample of Honey and Chocolate and it is really growing on me as a morning smoke. The bite McClelland gave me was more like a rattle snake bite. I couldn't smoke for 3 days while my tongue felt like it was on fire the entire time. 

Back on topic. Nightcap does not smell sweet at all but oh so tasty!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Count me as one that McBitten hits hard, way more than MacBaren. I really enjoy some of their blends, but something about my body chemistry.....doesn't.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a bulk plumcake that smells so sweet but it will amputate your tongue. I have tried smoking it as slow as possible but nothing has worked.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

McClellands dont bite me at all, and I find the VA tin aroma of Worcestershire to be delicious... My mouth literally waters when I smell it!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I'd suspect it was those girly Danish pipes you smoke, if Andrew didn't have the same problem. Andrew, you haven't been smoking your McC's in a Stannie have you?


Why, I oughta...


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

No way. Go get some Hal O The Wynd to prove my point eace:


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Some smell like heaven - 1792.


+1 there Jeff.

Woot 

Vin


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys! I picked up some straight English this weekend and it is much better on the sweet smell and I really like it when I smoke it also!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Termite said:


> Thanks for all the input guys! I picked up some straight English this weekend and it is much better on the sweet smell and I really like it when I smoke it also!


You'll find that there is quite a variety of flavors in the english category. Different levels of Latakia/ Orientals/ virginia plus some are hybrid english that add Perique or Cavendish or Burley. You might also like the Syrian Latakia English blends. Artisans blend by Solani comes to mind as does McCleland 3 Oaks.


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> I have a bulk plumcake that smells so sweet but it will amputate your tongue. I have tried smoking it as slow as possible but nothing has worked.


Thats why its so quiet upstairs, lol :new_all_coholic:


----------

